# Anyone getting massive spiders in there house?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep seeing them and they are getting bigger!

Anyone got any tips to stop them coming in as I hate them? ?

Please don't say conkers it doesn't work


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Clean your house every week? Duster etc


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

they get nasty this time of year aswell, lift your pillow up slowly before bed..lol..


----------



## Proposition Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

my mates mum was apparently bitten by a venomous spider at the weekend, but docs say the venom isn't potent enough to kill


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

they early this year usually u see the fvckers sep/oct

kenny just clean and dont leave anywhere for them to hide they dont like clean open spaces watch round ur toilet as well mate as they love bathrooms eh wuahahahahahahha


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I heard my housemate this morning saying how there was a massive spider in the house. I do actually suffer from arachnophobia 

A few weeks ago I found a tiny, baby house spider in my bedroom when I was reading in bed. Then yesterday when I was on the bog I saw a baby house spider, and saw one today in the same place. When you see baby ones you know they've been breeding and there was a nest somewhere, which means many more crawling about. It's going to be a frightening next couple of weeks lol


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Last week bought a bunch of bananas in Asda, no lie at the checkout this fckin grey hairy spider size of a pack of cards came crawling out and the check out girl screamed. They had to close that aisle as a specialist came in to take it away, apparently it snuck in from south America with the bananas :/ id have dropped a log if at breakfast making my porridge it had popped out.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

This isn't helping me lol


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Not spiders, but i had to big slugs crawling and up my curtains and wall the other night. How the **** they got in i don't know. Cheeky ****ers. The mrs screamed her head off when i ran at her with one of the slugs in me hand.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

LMAO you punch of big girls,with your baby spiders in the UK live in OZ for real spiders in your house like huntman spiders they are massive the size of your hand


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Robbyg said:


> LMAO you punch of big girls,with your baby spiders in the UK live in OZ for real spiders in your house like huntman spiders they are massive the size of your hand


This is why I would never live in Australia


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

They are bug aren't they - went in to the out house this morning to do some bag work before work and this spider was huge, swear to god it could match Ewen on Deadlift, massive!


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Found this one the other night


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Spray your window frames and door frames, it's helped me but they still get in!!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Spooky I've been finding millions of the giant ones the last few weeks they scare the **** out you when they just appear! I don't like killing living things... So I do give all bugs/spiders a chance I will try to put them out the window.... But if they fu*c*k about I get the newspaper and the last thing they see is their ass as it passes through face - splat. Then down the toilet they go... Fair is fair


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Kennyken said:


> Keep seeing them and they are getting bigger!
> 
> Anyone got any tips to stop them coming in as I hate them? ?
> 
> Please don't say conkers it doesn't work


Don't kill spiders mate, they eat the ants that are the real problem in houses.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lewy_h said:


> Found this one the other night


My dad used to go up the wall if I killed a spider when I was younger, he said if you've got a few of them in the house you won't get ants. He was right because nextdoors always had ants but we never suffered with them.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

What a bunch of girls! Just scoop them up in a glass and chuck it in the garden or outside! They are usually long legged males roaming around looking for females so don't c0ck block them 

As for anything out of a bag of fruit, be calm and deliberate and don't throw it out but call someone! They will bite as a last line of defense but most british species are harmless.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I was taking a 5hit the other night, looked up and there was a dirty big black one hovering right above my bloody face! And then last night the missus said there was one on my sofa, she let the bloody thing go down the side, so now I can't sit there for a week.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

My ex wife was terrified of them and would totally freak out. After a few times being woken in the middle of the night by her screaming the place down and throwing an epy in the bedroom i bought a plug in thing that sends ultrasonic sound waves through the house and through the wiring. Seemed to work.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Lethagized said:


> Not spiders, but i had to big slugs crawling and up my curtains and wall the other night. How the **** they got in i don't know. Cheeky ****ers. The mrs screamed her head off when i ran at her with one of the slugs in me hand.


Same here with the slug. 2 weeks ago we had a slug about 3-4 inches long. Cnut had come in from the back garden and made it half way across the living room before the missus noticed it. I picked it up with tissue and put it at the other end of the garden... If I ever see any of these giant spiders, someone else will have to deal with it. I fcuking hate them!!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

If I see a fcuking spider that big my house I'm selling the house and moving to the Antarctic !!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Loads as of late...little bastards getting everywhere.

In a lifetime "apparently" we swallow around 8 in our sleep.

:scared:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> What a bunch of girls! Just *scoop them up in a glass and chuck it in the garden or outside!* They are usually long legged males roaming around looking for females so don't c0ck block them
> 
> As for anything out of a bag of fruit, be calm and deliberate and don't throw it out but call someone! They will bite as a last line of defense but most british species are harmless.


To be fair this is what I usually try to do but sometimes... They move to quickly and I end up impaling them with the edge of glass :laugh:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Loads as of late...little bastards getting everywhere.
> 
> *In a lifetime "apparently" we swallow around 8 in our sleep. *
> 
> :scared:


Bit of extra protein in our sleep 

Get loads of them in my house. Just leave them be, they eat all the other annoying stuff that flies in through the windows at night.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

prolly all the flies about. spiders must be bulking on em


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

pea head said:


> Loads as of late...little bastards getting everywhere.
> 
> In a lifetime "apparently" we swallow around 8 in our sleep.
> 
> :scared:


I really didn't want to know that!

The idea of spiders crawling over my face while I sleep is not good...


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes, [email protected] things, was at a friend's house the other night and this massive one came running out from under the sofa where we were sat......all I heard was my daughter scream 'not with my flip flop' as I beat it to death with it lol.

This thread has provided me with a few chuckles this morning though.


----------



## ForeignGuy (Mar 22, 2009)

Lewy_h said:


> Found this one the other night


WTFmg:

ive not in my house but last week i found two quite big brown spiders on my motorbike,both walked on my arm and neck while riding:scared:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Just don't do this folks


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Keep seeing them and they are getting bigger!
> 
> Anyone got any tips to stop them coming in as I hate them? ?
> 
> Please don't say conkers it doesn't work


please try to ignore them they are all male simply looking for a mate, once they find one they will do the business then die, allow them their carnal knowledge, they wont harm you at all and reduce some bugs in the home

kaza


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> Last week bought a bunch of bananas in Asda, no lie at the checkout this fckin grey hairy spider size of a pack of cards came crawling out and the check out girl screamed. They had to close that aisle as a specialist came in to take it away, apparently it snuck in from south America with the bananas :/ id have dropped a log if at breakfast making my porridge it had popped out.


We get them in the bananas all the time with deliveries, always wear your gloves. One blokes hand swelled up to the size of a football when he was bitten.

Not seen a spider in our house yet ? But we have got pavement ants nesting under the kitchen floor (extension). So it must be true about them eating ants. The little ba5tards keep coming out everywhere.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

i went for a p!ss last night and this cnut was in the bath .......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't beat a good sized house spider!!

I get a little grin when I hear the missus scream in another room 

She always says 'why do they need 8 legs!?' Lol

I'll quite happily pick them up and pop em in the garden


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

My house used to have a lot, just killed them off one by one until they died out. Still see them around but hardly ever.

Just be glad you don't live in Australia.


----------



## MattWakefield (Jun 22, 2012)

Never seen as many as this year! Live in a new development apartment as well so dont even know where they're coming from, moths as well!! Sh*t myself! mg:


----------



## Waynoo (Aug 12, 2012)

Getting loads myself, I hate it when they parachute down their special silky single thread james bond style. Never sleep well if I find them in my bedroom. I want them to die out,wish we could swap them for wooly mammoths.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

We used to have one, harry.



He only had 7 legs and 1 antennae, was here for about 3 yrs. A good size considering he was disabled, but not seen him for a while.

Rip Harry.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Keep seeing them and they are getting bigger!
> 
> Anyone got any tips to stop them coming in as I hate them? ?
> 
> Please don't say conkers it doesn't work


Buy a cat, haven't had spiders in my house for three years now. Also they kill flies.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Keep seeing them and they are getting bigger!
> 
> Anyone got any tips to stop them coming in as I hate them? ?
> 
> Please don't say *conkers* it doesn't work


corners of the room, promise


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

MattWakefield said:


> Never seen as many as this year! Live in a new development apartment as well so dont even know where they're coming from, moths as well!! Sh*t myself! mg:


So do and they are pretty bad. I guess its because the earth has been recently disturbed


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Fit4life said:



> please try to ignore them they are all male simply looking for a mate, once they find one they will do the business then die, allow them their carnal knowledge, they wont harm you at all and reduce some bugs in the home
> 
> kaza


**** that, if they breed that meas more of them, just pick them up by one leg and throw them outside, i removed 3 from my room last night...3!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Proposition Joe said:


> my mates mum was apparently bitten by a venomous spider at the weekend, but docs say the venom isn't potent enough to kill


All spiders are venomous.

Fantastic creatures from a biological standpoint - very little evolution has occurred since the prehistoric eras, a few minor adjustments slight change in fang angle or camouflage but essentially not a lot.

Natures perfect killer.

I did have a large on in my house as I used to keep a Goliath. They don't bother me in the slightest, if anything I find them fascinating. Tarantulas are quite tasty too.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> All spiders are venomous.
> 
> Fantastic creatures from a biological standpoint - very little evolution has occurred since the prehistoric eras, a few minor adjustments slight change in fang angle or camouflage but essentially not a lot.
> 
> ...


Think lifting all those stones and cars has done something to your head mate


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I live next to the woods and get loads, but just now its moths. Left my light on and popped out for a bit.. Took me an hour to catch all the moths n pop them outside.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Think lifting all those stones and cars has done something to your head mate


Turned me into a man :wink:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

pea head said:


> Loads as of late...little bastards getting everywhere.
> 
> In a lifetime "apparently" we swallow around 8 in our sleep.
> 
> :scared:


This is why i sleep with one of these










^A Ballgag, not ugly women


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Feel like watching 8 legged freaks. Makes you think how big they must of been millions of years ago.

Trap door spiders have always fascinated me.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I really didn't want to know that!
> 
> The idea of spiders crawling over my face while I sleep is not good...


Don't worry, it's not true. The "swallowing spiders" story was included in an article by Lisa Holst in 1993 as an example of the kind of ridiculous misinformation that could be easily spread on the internet via email and news groups. Ironically it's now one of the most frequently regurgitated bits of internet "fact", even after almost 20 years.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't mind spiders at all, quiet like them in fact. We used to have a pet tarantula, that will cure anyone's arachnaphobia, let it walk over your hands, so soft and delicate (the spider not your hands)

We did have a frog in our gaff the other week, think it came in through the back door, cheeky cnut hopped straight into our front room, mrs went MENTAL as she hates them, I just picked it up and chucked it back in the garden.

The only things I don't like is stuff that flies, bats, wasps, bees, moths, not keen.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

pea head said:


> Loads as of late...little bastards getting everywhere.
> 
> In a lifetime "apparently" we swallow around 8 in our sleep.
> 
> :scared:


More for me. I eat them, good source of protein

:whistling:


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Lewy_h said:


> Found this one the other night


fvck that. kill it with fire.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Leave them be, they aint gunna attack you are they!

I only ever move them outside if the mrs asks me, i certainly wouldnt kill them.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Leave them be, they aint gunna attack you are they!
> 
> I only ever move them outside if the mrs asks me, i certainly wouldnt kill them.


Try and move this lot and i reckon you'll be attacked from every angle


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Wasps and bees are worse. If Im in a car an one comes through the window it is a near death death experience for all.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This was waiting for me on the stairs last night ...



I find that one of these works well ...


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lorian said:


> This was waiting for me on the stairs last night ...
> 
> View attachment 92199
> 
> ...


I find one of these works better


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Try waking up with a camel spider on your bed, never been so scared in my life pmsl

The old deodrant and lighter trick does it for me


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if it is truer that the average person eats a few spiders each year in their sleep.....

op, look at it like your getting bigger portions of free protein whist you are snoring away with spiders crawling into your open mouth,

we should all be jealous of the size of your nocturnal meals!


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

It's your fault - yes you, spider thread :2guns:

I get spiders in my house, the little body thin legs ones. On the whole its live and let live, as long as they stay in the corner of the room I tolerate them

But last night, as I'm about to get up and go to bed a tarantula ran from my hall into my lounge. Ok perhaps it wasn't a real tarantula, but it looked big enough to be one. So being a rough tough biker I naturally gave out a girlie scream and jumped onto the sofa. I watched it run off to my left, it was bloody fast for a big spider, and I then moved from the sofa to the stool, and watched it as I contemplated my next move. My choices were :-

1. Hoover. But I would have to leave the room to get the hoover and I wasn't sure it would go up the tube.

2. My spider catcher vacuum - definitely not big enough and I'd have to get too close.

3. Kill it with my shoe - I'd definitely have to get too close

4. Catch it and put it outside - my preferred preference. Problem was I didn't think I'd be able to catch it with a pint glass, it was just too big, and too quick, and I'd have to get too close.

5. RAID.

Number 5 ended up being my choice, I really couldn't do anything else. And then I spent the next 30 minutes apologising out loud :no: :rolleye:

Anyway, as I've been in my place 18 months, and I haven't seen one of these spiders before I entirely blame you, spider thread. It's all your fault!!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

scorpio_biker said:


> It's your fault - yes you, spider thread :2guns:
> 
> I get spiders in my house, the little body thin legs ones. On the whole its live and let live, as long as they stay in the corner of the room I tolerate them
> 
> ...


 :confused1:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Me last night....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I used to have one of these, right nasty bastard it was aswell. Don't think you'll find a more "massive" spider in your house :laugh:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Always some big ones this time of year!



Not as big as the Leeds89's spider but this was in my garage. Pretty hench!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

found this baby at work couple of wks ago don't mind em tho

but my bro and his m8t ran like girls :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Last year i found me a false widow in me shed, that was fun :tongue:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Can't believe so many big roided up meathead blokes are scared of spiders :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> Can't believe so many big roided up meathead blokes are scared of spiders :lol:


m8, I'm petrified by anything that has more than 4 legs, it's just wrong . Wasp's and Bee's are the worst, I run like a big pussy


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Breeny said:


> m8, I'm petrified by anything that has more than 4 legs, it's just wrong . Wasp's and Bee's are the worst, I run like a big pussy


Wasps terrify me!!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Breeny said:


> m8, I'm petrified by anything that has more than 4 legs, it's just wrong . Wasp's and Bee's are the worst, I run like a big pussy





Leeds89 said:


> Wasps terrify me!!


PMSL :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> Me last night....


Bloody hell you look just like Sean Connery m8. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

I fcukign hate spiders! Anything bigger than a 50p makes me feel ill!

We got 2 of them ultrasonic plug things, 1 downstairs 1 upstairs. Hardly see them at all now.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I got me one of these, so bugs need to be afraid, be very afraid. I execute without mercy. :death: :2guns: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Love spiders was in the process of getting a Chaco (one of the giant tarantula's - very docile) but got an Airedale Terrier and the wife won't now let me have the spider lol. My 3 year old daughter loves them too (she wanted the chaco) and every spider I'm ordered to get out of the house has to be stroked and inspected by my 3 year old lol. My 6 year old son was in their little plastic house outside and let out a scream (due to a fairly large spider) my little 3 year old went in and got the spider out, but not before telling "it" how lovely it was.

Anyway we don't have too many spiders in the house as in the evening (when they seem to come out) the Airedale terrier goes round the house licking them off the walls/skirting board, guess he just sees it as fresh meat lol.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Breeny said:


> m8, I'm petrified by anything that has more than 4 legs, it's just wrong . Wasp's and Bee's are the worst, I run like a big pussy


Under no circumstances travel to Spiderwasp World!

http://earthprime.com/travelogue/spiderwasp-world.html


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Far too lazy to read the whole thread but spiders come in when it gets colder. Haven't seen any here in Suffolk yet but it's like 25c outside right now. As it gets colder you just gotta close the windows earlier in the day. It works as we used to see loads of the buggers come off the fields in september time.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll just drop this here. Funny as **** and i don't even know why


----------

